# PCManFM: ssh not supported?



## meine (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi,

In PCManFM 1.2.5 ssh and sftp somehow have stopped working, but I can't find why.
When typing `ssh://user@client` in the location bar, I get an "Operation not supported".

A while ago it worked. The only thing I changed in the meantime was adding a list of boxes to /etc/hosts and doing a few `pkg upgrade`.

`ssh` and `scp` work well in terminal.

What can I do to get ssh back in PCManFM?

TIA,


----------



## aragats (Feb 11, 2018)

As you can see in x11-fm/pcmanfm "There is no maintainer for this port".
I'd recommend rebuilding it from ports, actually both x11-fm/pcmanfm and x11-fm/pcmanfm-qt.


----------



## aragats (Feb 11, 2018)

x11-fm/pcmanfm uses devel/gvfs to access network filesystems although it's not even listed in the dependencies list.
Anyway, if you try `gvfs-ls network:///` or any other protocol and it reports _Error: Operation not supported_. So it looks to be broken.


----------



## meine (Feb 12, 2018)

aragats said:


> x11-fm/pcmanfm uses devel/gvfs to access network filesystems although it's not even listed in the dependencies list.
> Anyway, if you try `gvfs-ls network:///` or any other protocol and it reports _Error: Operation not supported_. So it looks to be broken.


TNX, I'll give it a try with gvfs. Otherwise I can look for another light weight file manager

20180214 -- `gvfs-ls` didn't work, seems to be broken indeed...


----------

